# hi



## spaceballs_2001 (Nov 27, 2005)

hi
i'm new here i just thought i'd say hello, so hello.

thanks

Graham


----------



## Sarah (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Graham, Love your name 'spaceballs' LOL 

Welcome to Martial Talk, hope you enjoy your time here, feel free to ask any questions....and Happy Posting!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey Graham Welcome to MartiaTalk.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 27, 2005)

Greetings, Graham! Welcome to MT!!


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 27, 2005)

g'day mate


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome, Graham!  Tell us a bit about yourself.  What style are you in to, how long have you been training, where you from and so forth.  If you have any questions just use the PM function to ask a mentor of moderator and we'll be happy to help you.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 27, 2005)

On behalf of the Moderator Team, welcome to Martial talk.

Tell us a little about yourself...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Graham,
Welcome to Martial Talk! I look forward to your posts. 
:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2005)

Greetings and Happy posting.
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Graham.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi, Graham! Welcome to the forum!

Yes, please tell us more about yourself. Hope to see you around often.

Happy posting!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome, Graham!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

-Palusut


----------



## MJS (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello, Spaceballs!  Sweet name 

What art do you practice?  Where you is?  Do tell!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Graham,
Love the name Spaceballs....welcome to MT.


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Hiya spaceballs!!   A welcome from down under.  Happy posting


----------



## meg383 (Nov 29, 2005)

hi Graham, welcome, have fun and hope to hear from you often .


----------



## still learning (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites!!!.......................Aloha


----------

